# [help] what happen to my tegu ??



## ZGMF-x42s (May 8, 2009)

this is before..





this my tegu now...












what happen to the lips??
the mouth wont shut completely, there's always a gap between ,,,
what should i do ??


----------



## All_American (May 8, 2009)

take it to a Vet, my first thought would be some sort of mouth rot...but it could be parrasite infection even?


----------



## ZGMF-x42s (May 9, 2009)

vet in here don't know much about tegu... :bawl


----------



## Dom3rd (May 9, 2009)

Sometimes and i know i am probably going to get flak for this if you know a local pet store that breeds or knows something about them they may be able to help. Plus i know there is a link somewhere to find a reptile vet near by but i dont remember what it is maybe someone else knows it.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 10, 2009)

Possible dehydration. Give him a long soak (30 minutes) in 85-95 degree water. 

It could be swollen gums too.


----------



## ZGMF-x42s (May 10, 2009)

i''l try to give him a liitle soak...


----------

